# Grand Canyon Body Recovery



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hadn't seen any mention of this incident.

Grand Canyon National Park officials pull from river a body believed to be Utah man | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

First, I want to extend my condolences to those affected by this tragic event. 

restrac2000, I did see the NPS missing person's flier for Joshua Tourjee two weeks ago. It said that he was last seen on a swan pool toy by the river at his camp site. This is a very peculiar incident. Based on the new information published in the link you shared he was last seen by the river and went missing and unfortunately his body was found 9 days later down river by NPS. 

It is likely a precise cause of death will never be known.


----------

